# Marquette County, Upper Michigan



## WillPlow4Food (Feb 1, 2004)

If anyone ever needs help in the Marquette area, give me a call...I'd love to help! I am using a 2004 F250 with a Boss V-Blade... Have a GREAT day, and keep the snow coming!
Derek
(612) 281-6639
____________
Four Season Services


----------

